# Peppered Cory is injured



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,

I noticed today that one of my Peppered Cory's looks as though one side of his whiskers was torn off somehow.

That whole whisker is red and it looks smaller than the other side.

Other than that, he is behaving normally. Just wondering if he needs any treatment or should heal on his own.

Thanks.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

what is ur substrate cause if its gravel it could hurt ur cory


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Substrate is natural, smooth pebbles.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

oh ok well then i am not sure what happened are there other aggersive fish in the tank..
either way it will grow back


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

X ray tetras and a betta, but the betta hasn't touch any of the other fish and keeps to himself.

Also, the betta was kept in a community tank at the LFS, so he is used to having other fish around.

The only thing I can think of is another cory got him while they were going nuts over a shrimp pellet..


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

thats quite possible. i mean i doubt ur cory got hurt in an act of direct aggression. sometimes things happen in tanks either way i hope ur cory makes a good recovery


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Poor guy! Keep a close eye on it and keep his water clean. If it's red it may get infected.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

poor little guy.
keep the tank really clean,especially the gravel.
(i'm not saying you don't already  )
it's just that because they live on the substrate,keeping
it swept clean,saves any more risk to secondardy infection,
you could always add some melafix to the tank.


----------

